# Hosen / Kettenschutz für Cube Kid 200



## JanV (19. August 2017)

Hallo,

habe für mein Sohn neulich ein gebrauchtes (2-3 Jahre alt) Kid 200 MTB gekauft. Wir waren damit schon ein paar Mal im Wald, hat ihm auch gut gefallen.

Sogar so gut, dass er sein Puky Stadrad nichtmal mehr ansehen will. Das MTB muss auch für den Alltag herhalten und da hab ich das Problem, dass die Hosen doch schnell schmutzig werden und das lässt sich schlecht rauswaschen. Eine einfache Wäscheklammer löst sich irgendwann oder er vergisst es gleich ganz.
Kette trocken laufen lassen kann ich nicht mit mein Fahrradgewissen vereinbaren :-/

Das Rad hat eine 1x6 Kettenschaltung. Momentan ist vorne ein Kettenführung montiert. Ich hab die abmontiert und wollte die mit ein Chainglider Open ersetzen, das vordere Kettenblatt hat aber zuwenig Zähne. Da es mit dem Kurbel irgendwie fest verbunden ist, kann ich nicht einfach ein 38Z Kettenblatt montieren. Dann bin ich daran gescheitert, dass ich kein 4-kant + 127mm Kurbel mit 38Zähne gefunden habe (oder die Möglichkeit so ein Kettenblatt zu montieren).

Nun hoffe ich auf das gebündelte Wissen der Kinder-MTB-Gemeinde hier...

Zu was könnt ihr mich raten?

Grüße

Jan


----------



## joglo (19. August 2017)

hast Du den seitlichen Kettenschutz (Plastikringe beim Bild unten) von der Einfachkurbel abgebaut,

 , warum eigentlich?

Ein üblicher Rockring passt hier leider nicht.

Ich hab neulich beim 14" Rad des Kleinen aus optischen Gründen einen fetten Kettenschutz (-kasten) weggebaut. Wollte das einfach so lassen, dann hat mir die dann doch ab und zu ölig schwarze oder sogar verkratzte Wade doch leid getan, und ich hab mir einen kleinen Rockring mit 13cm Durchmesser aus einer Plexiglasschiebe selber gebastelt und bin mit dem Ergebnis für meine Ansprüche zufrieden.


Du kannst Dir auch beim Post https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-160-tuning.629196/page-14#post-14195385 neulich zum Cube 160 so einen Chainrunner o.ä. Kettenschutz-Schlauch ansehen, wäre evtl auch eine Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (20. August 2017)

Ich würde das Geld in eine Frog-Kurbel investieren samt kürzerem Innenlager: Das spart massig Gewicht (127mm, 32Z, Leichtversion nur 384g), die Übersetzung ist kindgerechter, der Q-Faktor deutlich besser und der vorhandenen Kettenschutz reicht i.d.R. völlig.

kc85


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (20. August 2017)

Guten Morgen,
Die Kania/Frog Kurbel ist ein guter Tipp, aber prinzipiell versteh ich die Schmutzproblematik nicht ganz, meine Tochter fuhr auf dem 12 Zoll ohne Kettenschutz und jetzt am 20 Zoll auch, beim 12 Zoll war nicht mal ein Rockring dran.
Ich reinige die Ketten regelmäßig von außen , die Schmierung bleibt da wo sie hingehört, in den O-Ringen.
Sie hatt so gut wie nie schmutzige Waden gehabt.
Den Fehler eine Kette zum Schmutzmagnet zu machen habe ich an meinen ersten Rädern auch gemacht, indem ich sie rundherum geölt hatte.


----------



## JanV (20. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, danke fuer die antworten. 
Das schmutzproblem haben wir auch MIT den standarmaessig angebauten kettenschutz. Ich hatte die mal abgebaut, aber als ich nicht weiter kam wieder montiert. So ein chainrunner / kettenschlauch funktioniert nicht bei kettenschaltung :-/

Der kettenschutzring am frog sieht auch nicht besser aus als der jetzige loesung. Von daher schiesst auch das etwas am ziel vorbei...


----------



## JanV (20. August 2017)

Hallo christian, also mit kurze hosen haben wir da auch kein problem..waden lassen sichbauch einfacher saeubern.

Jedoch kommt jetzt der herbst und winter naeher und da sind eher lange hosen angesagt. Evtl sogar noch mit regenhose drueber und dann kommt das problem wieder zum tragen...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (20. August 2017)

Meine Tochter fährt seit sie drei ist , täglich(außer bei Starkregen) auch im Winter (mit langen Hosen)in die Kita, und die Mama hat noch keine schmutzigen Hosen gemeldet, die einzigen Beschwerden kommen über die fehlenden Schutzbleche, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (20. August 2017)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das eine Kette äußerlich kein Öl braucht, siehe mein Bild mit der weißen Kette, die ist jetzt schon am zweiten Fahrrad montiert, und zeigt keinen nennenswerten Verschleiss(auch messtechnisch nicht).


----------



## joglo (20. August 2017)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Die Kania/Frog Kurbel ist ein guter Tipp, aber prinzipiell versteh ich die Schmutzproblematik nicht ganz, meine Tochter fuhr auf dem 12 Zoll ohne Kettenschutz und jetzt am 20 Zoll auch, beim 12 Zoll war nicht mal ein Rockring dran.
> Ich reinige die Ketten regelmäßig von außen , die Schmierung bleibt da wo sie hingehört, in den O-Ringen.
> Sie hatt so gut wie nie schmutzige Waden gehabt.
> Den Fehler eine Kette zum Schmutzmagnet zu machen habe ich an meinen ersten Rädern auch gemacht, indem ich sie rundherum geölt hatte.


ist übrigens ein schönes Rad, hast Du das schon vorgestellt, z.B. in "zeigt her..." Galerie? Wenn nein, wäre ja vlt. interessant... Gruß


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (20. August 2017)

@Galerie
Ich werde es demnächst mal vorstellen, ist aber noch nicht im Endzustand, da Sie noch ein wenig zu klein für das Rad ist, und momentan mit dem 16 er Kania als Zwischlösung rumfährt.


----------



## Linipupini (20. August 2017)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das eine Kette äußerlich kein Öl braucht,


Da bin ich auch ganz deiner Meinung, ich habe im Fahrbetrieb noch nie eine Kette geölt! Vor und nach dem Urlaub mit aggressiver Salzluft schon. Öl und Kettenfett verschmieren nur die Schaltwerke und Kassetten. Auch kostet eine neue Kette nicht die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (20. August 2017)

Ich merke schon, der grossteil im kollektiv ist der meinung, extra hosenschutz ist ueberfluessig, kettenoel ebenso.

Vllt hat doch noch jemand ne idee?

Gruesse, jan


----------



## kc85 (20. August 2017)

Wenn der Kettenschutzring a la Frog oder anderer Kinderradkurbeln nicht ausreicht, liegt das Problem eindeutig bei der Hose.

Wir haben/hatten die Kurbel an 2 Rädern und in der ganzen Zeit nicht eine versaute Hose. Am 26er fährt die Große jetzt vorne ein komplett nacktes Kettenrad und selbst da gab es noch nicht ein verschmiertes Hosenbein.

Das Problem liegt also eher nicht beim Kettenschutz. 

kc85


----------



## JanV (9. September 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Wenn der Kettenschutzring a la Frog oder anderer Kinderradkurbeln nicht ausreicht, liegt das Problem eindeutig bei der Hose.
> 
> Wir haben/hatten die Kurbel an 2 Rädern und in der ganzen Zeit nicht eine versaute Hose. Am 26er fährt die Große jetzt vorne ein komplett nacktes Kettenrad und selbst da gab es noch nicht ein verschmiertes Hosenbein.
> 
> ...



Also ich sag mal so: das ein problem bei euch noch nie aufgetreten ist heiss nicht dass es nicht existiert 

Ich habe heutemorgen ein 4cm groesseren aeusseren kettenschutzring gebastelt aus eine 2mm schwarze hd-pe platte. Erste test gerade war sehr erfolgreich. Eine 3 oder gar 4mm platte waere besser aber hatte das zufaellig rumliegen.

Gr, jan


----------

